# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  طلب مساعدة

## hassanchaieb

السلام عليكم أرجو منكم مساعدتي في إيجاد مراجع، رسائل ماجستر و أطروحات حول الجريمة الإرهابية و خاصة أركان قيامها و شكرا

----------


## margoadel

الله جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

